

Wikipedia vandal puts epithets onto page one of Google "Barack Obama" results - technologizer
http://technologizer.com/2009/02/17/google-search-for-barack-obama-reveals-racial-epithets/

======
icey
It'd be really nice to have a "flag user" option.

~~~
jacquesm
if (submission_count > count_cutoff && (submission_rating / submission_count)
< rating_cutoff) {

    
    
         autoflag(user);
    
    }

